# Ivory Cost consulate in Dubai / Abu Dhabi



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi all . 

Can any one tell me if any Embassy or consulate for Ivory Coast (Cote D'Ivoire ) in Dubai or Abu Dhabi . 

Actually i need a Police clearance report from this consulate as i lived there in 2007/2008 . 
any one know what is required to get that report , and what is the approximate time for the issuance of such report ?

Appreciate your support 

Regards
Ghaith


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ghaith said:


> Hi all .
> 
> Can any one tell me if any Embassy or consulate for Ivory Coast (Cote D'Ivoire ) in Dubai or Abu Dhabi .
> 
> ...


Consulat Gnral de la Rpublique de Cte dIvoire aux Emirats Arabes Unis

Google is your friend, a really handy resource ....


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

that was Fast , thanks alot


----------

